# Pocket Predator



## Rulz1523 (Aug 6, 2014)

How does bill hays Make his polymer slingshot wwith a "bumpy" texture? I've been wanting to make my slingshot like that but don't know how.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is how the particular material ( star board ) is produce at the manufacturer. Notice it's smooth where the edges were rounded off.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

What treefork said


----------



## Rulz1523 (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.pocketpredator.com/gallery/x126.jpgThen why is this one bumpy texture why the are others not


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

You could try stipling it or checkering it. Stipling is where you take a hot needle and make small dimple like impressions in the material over and over again to create texture. Another option is to use a checkering file to make a pattern of grooves in the material which leaves behind small "raised" shapes to provide grip.


----------



## Rulz1523 (Aug 6, 2014)

Blade said:


> You could try stipling it or checkering it. Stipling is where you take a hot needle and make small dimple like impressions in the material over and over again to create texture. Another option is to use a checkering file to make a pattern of grooves in the material which leaves behind small "raised" shapes to provide grip.


Like a Fire arm grip?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Rulz1523 said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > You could try stipling it or checkering it. Stipling is where you take a hot needle and make small dimple like impressions in the material over and over again to create texture. Another option is to use a checkering file to make a pattern of grooves in the material which leaves behind small "raised" shapes to provide grip.
> ...


Yes. Most notably, 1911 scales have a common pattern of checkering on them.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I wonder if a texture could be made on poly with some fine metal screening. The screen could be heated up and the frame pressed against it for a few of seconds. It might work but hopefully the screen wouldn't stick to firmly.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

What TreeFork said lol


----------

